# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Lindsey 6 months out on female frontal VIDEO

## Dr. Lindsey

Here's a brief update on a 60 year old lady with very fine hairs who had no frontal hairline.  We did 1800 grafts on her last fall and she did well.  The only real issue we had was that about a month out, when she started shedding...she used so much hair spray and concealer that she got either contact dermatitis of the scalp or an actual bout of cellulitis.  We treated her with antibiotics and had her stop all the applicants and she turned around pretty quickly.   I always worry about that altering growth but she seems on track now AND commented that she has enough hairs that she's no longer self concious about her hairline.   Just wait another 6 months!



The short video is:   http://vimeo.com/205888664



Dr. Lindsey

----------


## justanothernoob

Hello Dr. Lindsey,

Given that FUE technology and practice has come such a long way, are you ever going to lower your FUE prices? I know so many people who have mentioned going to you for FUE but the price was too high.

----------


## sandyrobot

its interesting thing

----------

